# Conditioning/Weatherproofing 3D targets.



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm the new Field Captain at our Club, as of last week. We've got about 35 Rineharts, including the "Enormous Moose". The board is really screwing me on target purchases this year, but I'm stuck with what I can get. All our Rineharts are 2 years old, or less. And I'm getting a couple more, as well as a few McKenzie deer, Nothing is as pretty on a course as a McKenzie Bedded Buck, or HD Deer.
Does anybody have any ideas about what to use to protect the finishes and foam from drying out and fading? I saw a ArmorAll UV Gel, and have heard about guys using different products to seal and protect Mckenzies and Rineharts. 
Do the new "Super FlexFoam" McKenzies stand up better, and not dry out like they used to?
Any Advice?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

don't put concreate water seal on them .I did now they look worse then they did .It looks like it dryed them out if anything .They looked great when I first did it ,but after a while in the sun ,they stsrted to fade and dry out.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

*3D Archery > Conditioning/Weatherproofing 3D targets.*

We have 75 Rineharts with some going on 8 years old and still going strong. The oldest, with tax. eyes, show a little weather checking, but still good to go. They are setup 2 days before our event and up for the 2 days we shoot (4 to 5 days per month, Feb - Sept) and then stored in dry building.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

When I had my Rhinehart range(30 targets) I used Ace Seal tech on them. It brought back the color and gave them some UV protection. I don't know if it would work on the McKenzies.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

ttt Does anyone Condition?


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## macworkz23 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Armor All*

I've used Armor All spray. I let it soak in for a day or so. My targets still look good. I do store them inside a shed.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Does it wash off in the rain? How often do you treat them?
A guy told me not to use Armorall, as it has Alcohol in it, but McKenzie says it's OK. Of course, the McKenzie info is old.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I leave mine outside...I buy cheap grade armor all...works great...protects against sun and repels rain.... spry them about ounce a year.... which reminds me.... they are due for another treatment.


----------

